# Parametrieren von Servoverstärkern und Servomotoren allgemein



## kschmeer (15 Februar 2010)

Hallo,

ich bin ziemlich neu auf dem Gebiet von Servo-Reglern und Motoren.
Daher suche ich eine Website, wo ich ganz grundlegende Dinge über die Parametrierung von Servo-Reglern und Servo-Motoren nachlesen kann.
Dabei gehts mir um Dinge wie Stillstandstrom, EMK-Konstante, Stromregler Proportionalverstärkung, Stromregler Nachstellzeit, Spannungsregler Nachstellzeit, Spannungsregler Proportionalverstärkung, I²t-Überwachung ... Abgleichen von Strom-, Drehzahl- und Lagereglern ...

Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?

Schon mal vielen Dank.


----------



## SPS-Fuzzi (16 Februar 2010)

*das gibts bei SEW kostenlos !*

Hallo, 

das alles findest du auf der Homepage von SEW Eurodrive, unter Dokumentationen, dann suchen nach Servomotoren und Praxis der Antriebstechnik. Du kannst dann ein pdf-Kompendium fast 7MB groß und 142 Seiten stark runterladen, da findest Du die Antworten auf Deine Fragen. 

Viel Spaß Gruß SPS-Fuzzi


----------



## kschmeer (16 Februar 2010)

perfekt!!! Danke schön!


----------



## Alfred0 (22 Februar 2010)

SPS-Fuzzi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das alles findest du auf der Homepage von SEW Eurodrive, unter Dokumentationen, dann suchen nach Servomotoren und Praxis der Antriebstechnik. Du kannst dann ein pdf-Kompendium fast 7MB groß und 142 Seiten stark runterladen, da findest Du die Antworten auf Deine Fragen.
> 
> Viel Spaß Gruß SPS-Fuzzi


Servus SPS-Fuzzi,
genau das ist das, was ich seit Jahrhunderten, ach was sage ich, seit Jahrtausenden gesucht habe :TOOL
Aber warum sagst Du das erst jetzt.  Wolltst mich wohl Dumm sterben lassen
Gruß
Alfred


----------



## Lipperlandstern (22 Februar 2010)

Dieser LINK hilft vielleicht auch weiter


----------

